# RMI Skeletonklasse mit rmic erzeugen



## Arif (26. Dez 2017)

Hallo, wenn ich auf der Kommandozeile "rmic Klasse" eingebe wird nur die Klasse für den Stub erzeugt, aber nicht für den Skeleton. Wisst ihr wie ich es hinkriege?


----------



## Arif (27. Dez 2017)

Ist deprecated...


----------

